# When buying a sprayer, what else do you suggest?



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

So, as some of you know I have never used a sprayer in my entire painting career. That's gonna be changing in the near future.

Heading up to the city today to take a peak at these things to get an idea as to what I'm looking at in terms of costs. The sprayer itself is one thing, but what would one consider buying along with a sprayer? Extra tips? Extension wands? I hear guys talk about a "whip", but I have no idea what that even is...

What stuff do you guys use on a daily basis when you're spraying?

Even posting this, I'm feeling a bit like an amateur. Ugh. Whatever.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Awhip is a 3 foot smaller diameter hose,1/4 inch, that is used as basically a stress reducer at the gun.Very handy when spraying all day. Get a 3' wand and lots of tips .The size tips is dependent on the size of the pump. Bigger pumps can handle bigger tips.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Make sure you get a swivel for the gun. Also, decide if you need a gas or electric powered airless depending on the type of work you do, and the job site conditions.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

For me a short pressure line is very important. I’ve got a 695 that will support something like 150-200 ft of line, but I find that the 20 ft line I took off of a cheap box store sprayer in the one I use most. Of course I do a lot of cabinets lately. 

Also I would be sure to get one with smart control (assuming you go Graco) it’s indispensable for spraying at low pressure. Not sure what the Titan version of smart control is.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

What do you plan to use it for? 

For me, doing an occasional popcorn ceiling or maybe some walls are likely the biggest projects I’ll encounter. Spraying doors and cabinets are the bulk of what I do. For me, my Graco 395 has been more than enough machine. Could have gone cheaper and smaller but I got a good deal. 

If I had planned on using it for spraying exteriors on a regular basis, I most likely would have gone bigger. How much bigger? I have no idea - others can chime in on that.

Sorry, totally missed that you didn’t want/need sprayer info, just advice on the extras. Guess it still kinda depends on what you want to use it for.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I have a tool box with a couple of crescent wrench's, channel locks, tips, extra filters, wd-40, wire brush, extra fittings, throat seal and odds and ends I have collected over the years. Once you start you will get stuff you need pretty quickly.


----------



## kerryman71 (Oct 9, 2017)

Similar to what kmp said, I have a bag that stays with the sprayer. I have it attached right to it with a carabiner. I have extra tips, filters, tools etc. in it. For an extension, I have a 20" (I think) that I find most comfortable with when using an extension. I'm able to reach areas I need to and still feel like I have enough control over it. I also agree that a smaller length hose is good to have. You don't want to be stretching out a boatload of hose if you don't need it.

As time goes on and you make enough with it, you may want an extra gun. I always clean the hell out of my stuff after using it, but one time when I went to use it the gun was broken in the open position. Luckily I was priming it when I found this and it wasn't paint blowing out of it. Anyway, that meant a stoppage in getting to work so I could go buy another gun. 

Although not necessarily specific to a sprayer, latex coated gloves as well as a quality respirator are definitely a good idea if you don't already have them.

John


----------



## kerryman71 (Oct 9, 2017)

I think I read somewhere here where someone had a remote timer, such as one where you plug Christmas lights into. They used it for their sprayer so when they're up high and it starts running dry, they can use the remote to kill the power, rather than have to race down the ladder or off a lift to shut it down. Pretty good idea.

John


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

I"m not nearly as experienced as many here, but I have found that having some small wire brushes is important for cleaning the spray housing, spray tips, and the outside of the gun when cleaning up. A couple pairs of channel locks are handy for disassembling the gun to access the filter inside. I couldn't get the gun apart without them. Extensions of varying sizes are great to own as well, along with spray gloves, a spray sock (when doing ceilings), and a really good respirator.


----------



## AtchleyPandC (Jan 13, 2018)

Definitely get an extension wand without a doubt. I mostly use sprayer just for ceilings on larger jobs. I use a 20 inch ext but different jobs require different ext lengths. I purchased a graco prox17 because my titan 440 stopped working and that had been working fine so far.


----------



## AtchleyPandC (Jan 13, 2018)

Definitely wire brushes but never use them on your tips. For everything else its fine but the wire brush can ruin your tip. A paint brush and some water will clean your tip spray joint out good then scrape away paint splatter on the contact area


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

All great suggestions guys. Thanks a bunch. In terms of what I plan on doing with the sprayer, I have no idea. The main reason I'm getting one is a GC I do a lot of work for has an exterior job for me that he says definitely needs to be sprayed and if I can't do it, he'll have to get someone else. I figure that's enough of a catalyst to make me jump into the fray of spraying. Once I get the hang of things, I'm gonna find other ways to make money off this thing once I actually get it.

Went up there yesterday to pick one up or at least get some pricing info. Young guy working in the paint store didn't know anything about them whatsoever. Couldn't even give me a ballpark price on how much they cost. Just kept repeating that I'd have to come back/call on Monday to talk to the store manager. Who apparently is only there from 9-3, maybe. That wasn't exactly a good sign.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

RH said:


> What do you plan to use it for?
> 
> For me, doing an occasional popcorn ceiling or maybe some walls are likely the biggest projects I’ll encounter. Spraying doors and cabinets are the bulk of what I do. For me, my Graco 395 has been more than enough machine. Could have gone cheaper and smaller but I got a good deal.
> 
> ...


At this point mes amis, I'll take any and all information I can get.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Jmayspaint said:


> Also I would be sure to get one with smart control (assuming you go Graco) it’s indispensable for spraying at low pressure. Not sure what the Titan version of smart control is.


This feature would appear to be present on the Ultra max II 395PC, but not the 390PC. The 395 also appears to come with the contractor gun, whereas the 390 comes with the FTx gun. I know a few on here have mentioned there's a big difference between the two guns.

Other than that, there's a minimal advantage in power with the 395.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Wildbill7145 said:


> All great suggestions guys. Thanks a bunch. In terms of what I plan on doing with the sprayer, I have no idea. The main reason I'm getting one is a GC I do a lot of work for has an exterior job for me that he says definitely needs to be sprayed and if I can't do it, he'll have to get someone else. I figure that's enough of a catalyst to make me jump into the fray of spraying. Once I get the hang of things, I'm gonna find other ways to make money off this thing once I actually get it.
> 
> Went up there yesterday to pick one up or at least get some pricing info. Young guy working in the paint store didn't know anything about them whatsoever. Couldn't even give me a ballpark price on how much they cost. Just kept repeating that I'd have to come back/call on Monday to talk to the store manager. Who apparently is only there from 9-3, maybe. That wasn't exactly a good sign.


If you haven’t already, check out Portland Compressor online. No idea what their shipping policy is and what it adds to cost but at least you can get some price ideas.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

RH said:


> If you haven’t already, check out Portland Compressor online. No idea what their shipping policy is and what it adds to cost but at least you can get some price ideas.


Wow. They've got the 395pc for just under $1100USD. That sounds like a pretty good deal. Can't imagine what the shipping would cost on a 42lb item as they only ship for free within the US. Then, there'd be duty fees at the border on top of that, which my wife says would basically be the sales tax on the equivalent value of the item in Canadian dollars. I'm not 100% sure that's the case as I've heard of people getting destroyed by all sorts of hidden fees.

I would assume the only issue would be the warranty, which I think would be completely voided once an electric/electronic is used over the border. Not sure about that though.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

Wear a full face respirator or at least a half mask when your spraying. If you get a full face buy one on amazon as the pricing is wayyy cheaper than SW.

If you can find them, I’d recommend using TriTech tips, tip housing and gun extensions. If not then go with Graco.

Strain your paint or wrap the siphon tube with a strainer. Sucking dried paint bits into your pump can cause a lot issues that are easily preventable.

Always carry TWO crescent wrench’s with. It takes 2 wrench to remove the gun from the hose. I also carry one large enough to remove the suction tube on my pump.

Since you’ won’t be using your sprayer very often it’ll be very important to thoroughly clean after you use it. Here’s my process:
1) Run a gallon of water through it 
2) Remove the gun and pump filters and clean them. I’ll also remove the suction tube and hose it down. Over time paint builds up on the inside and outside of the suction tube if you don’t clean well after every use. 
3) Re-assemble everything 
4) Run 3-4 gallons of a clean water through the pump. I’ll also install the tip housing and squirt some water through all the tips at this point.
5) Squirt some Throat Seal in the piston. 
6) Prime the pump with RV anti-freeze and store the pump with the anti-freeze in it. This was recommended by my local repair shop and a Titan rep as a cheaper alternative to pump saver.
7) Clean the gun with a wire brush. Krud Kutter can help too.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

Oh yeah, I’d recommend that you get the 395 over the 390. The addition of smart control and the contractor gun is well worth the slight price increase.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Wow. They've got the 395pc for just under $1100USD. That sounds like a pretty good deal. Can't imagine what the shipping would cost on a 42lb item as they only ship for free within the US. Then, there'd be duty fees at the border on top of that, which my wife says would basically be the sales tax on the equivalent value of the item in Canadian dollars. I'm not 100% sure that's the case as I've heard of people getting destroyed by all sorts of hidden fees.
> 
> I would assume the only issue would be the warranty, which I think would be completely voided once an electric/electronic is used over the border. Not sure about that though.


If you weren’t so far away, I could get it for you and we could meet somewhere to hand it over. I’d trust you for the money.:smile:

Guess the $600 new I paid for my 395 (with extra tips) three years ago was a pretty good deal.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

RH said:


> If you weren’t so far away, I could get it for you and we could meet somewhere to hand it over. I’d trust you for the money.:smile:
> 
> Guess the $600 new I paid for my 395 (with extra tips) three years ago was a pretty good deal.


Yep, sometimes stuff in Canada can cost double what you pay for it in the US. It hurts.


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

WildBill, I've never been a "spray guy" either. I mean, I've had cheap, used sprayers to do things like shutters, basement ceiling joists, etc. I got scared 30 years ago when I sprayed a home, made incredibly good time (and money) doing it, only to find that I got overspray on the neighbor's Trans Am. Ugh. So, I am very fussy about what I spray. I don't even spray outside unless I have NOTHING close by like other homes, cars, pets, etc.

Also, because of that overspray claim, I have to get a special "rider" from my insurance company to cover me just in case.......so, you may want to check with your insurance man about how much extra coverage you will need as you begin spraying more......


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

With my sprayers, I have a 3' extension wand. (With a swivel on the end. VERY important) You'll want extra gaskets for the wand. Its easy to lose them cleaning it. Its a PITA taking the wand on and off. There is another option, that is heavier, more expensive and takes getting used to, but its an extension you can put your gun on and take it off easily. https://www.amazon.com/Hyde-Tools-2...&sr=8-15-spons&keywords=hyde+spray+pole&psc=1

I keep with me, a small toolbox with a couple wrenches, extra filters (You want course, and fine filters for your gun. FIne filters for 410 tips, etc.) teflon tape, heavy duty extension cord, extra tip housings and tip gaskets. (You'll collect them) I also keep a scrubby pad/stripping pad to clean the outside of the gun. 

The gun should come apart very easily to get to the filter. You should NOT need a wrench for that. If it doesnt twist apart, you probably forgot to release your pressure! clean your filter, but DO NOT take your gun apart any more than that, unless it is being repacked. I usually take a wire brush to the tip housing and scrape a little off with a 5 in 1. 

A few tips: You will learn VERY quickly when NOT to pull the trigger while the lines are pressurized. A good habit to be in is to have your finger on the on/off button , and turn the machine off, when there is about to be pressure. 

For example. you are getting the water out of your gun, so you have the trigger pulled, and it is squirting into a bucket of water. You'll see the color change. When you let off the trigger, the pump will pressurize, and you'll then point your gun into your paint, and pull the trigger, and BLAM. You just blasted paint everywhere. To avoid this, either turn the machine off before releasing the trigger, or hit your primer valve to release the pressure. Its really fun when you do this with lacquer thinner, and it shoots straight in your eyes.... BE AWARE OF THE PRESSURE!!


Cleaning tips: when the machine is clean, put your tip housing back on the gun, and take every tip you used and shoot a little water through them to clean them, then reverse the tip, and back and forth a few times. If you're inside, dunk the gun in a water bucket to do this.


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

Get a couple 3M handmaskers and practice up. We use more 4' film than anything else, but the 72" is needed here and there.

Personally, I have never seen the value of the red-label film, and use the black-label film. Perhaps you may run into some situation needing the red-label sort, but I haven't found it.

Buy extra blades...they don't like to be dropped. Also, I only buy the paper blades. I despise the guard on the film blades.


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

I also store tips in "brush cleaner" in a sealed container. I think brush cleaner is MEK. I've had a little aquarium of tips for years and they always seem to work fine.


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

Get another 3M masker for paper duty. 12'' paper is very handy.

I keep maskers with 48" film, 72" film and 12" paper handy on every spray job. If you only had one masker, you could change them around, but it's pretty annoying and unproductive.

Grab a few bundles of shingles to mask the ground around buildings. They are cheap enough and won't blow away. You can use them indefinitely.

Be wary of large packs of 2020 or the like. The shrink wrap seems to fuse onto the tape and cause way more aggravation than tape should be expected to cause.


----------



## kerryman71 (Oct 9, 2017)

To touch on what woodco mentioned, I always have a five gallon bucket full of water nearby. Anytime there is a lull in spraying, I put the gun/extension with the tip in the bucket of water, particularly if it's warm out, to keep the paint from drying up on it. 

John


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Don't dump the prime valve when the pump is under pressure. It adds stress to the valve and can make them wear out faster and they are expensive. Easy to replace but pricey. Just turn the pressure down or turn the pump off and do what you need to do.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Go for the graco 490, or 495. Those machines will do everything you'll ever need minus elastomerics, which I don't think you do.
Get a couple 4 and 513 and 17 tips, and a couple 317s.
Buy an extra box or 2 of the contractor gun kits, it comes with a 50ft line, a whip, a gun, a gun filter, and a filter cleaner (hold on to this, you can't buy them anywhere)
Get a package of housing pieces (to create a seal) and an extra housing or 2

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Bought a 395PC Ultramax today. Just under $2k. Now I just gotta find something to spray that I can't destroy by doing so. Gonna burn up youtube over the next while.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

ParamountPaint said:


> Get a couple 3M handmaskers and practice up. We use more 4' film than anything else, but the 72" is needed here and there.
> 
> Personally, I have never seen the value of the red-label film, and use the black-label film. Perhaps you may run into some situation needing the red-label sort, but I haven't found it.
> 
> Buy extra blades...they don't like to be dropped. Also, I only buy the paper blades. I despise the guard on the film blades.


Rip that dang guard off!!! Those blades are wayyy better for plastic cuz they're sharper!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

I prettybmuch agree with almost all that has been said already but for you, as a new spray guy, I'd recommend just getting the 12"or 20" extension to start with. And yes, a whip will be very helpful.it just makes things a little easier. You'll find A LOT of value in getting a 2nd line. Especially doing exteriors. Your new set up comes with 50 ft of line. Having 100 ft allows you to move the pump less and reach further especially helpful and sometimes necessary depending on how high up you're spraying. AND MAKE SURE TO GET A MALE/MALE LINE CONNECTOR!You may find a use for something different later but just stick to first things first for now is my suggestion. Keep it simple. You got a lot to figure out already. I'd just grab your pump, set it up and shoot it straight off the gun to start with no extension just to get acclimated and gain some confidence. You'll be ready for an extension (YES get the swivel) in no time but I think you may find it cumbersome for the first run on day 1. It's easy to add it once you get some paint flowing.
It's easy to buy allllll the stuff right now. But those of us who spray frequently have acquired the "stuff" when we realized we needed it! And then we could appreciate how certain things make some tasks easier. If ya just go buy everything out the gate having not 1 idea WHY it's useful yer gonna be broke and be seriously overwhelmed. Definitely put a pump bag together. Basics include 2 crecent wrenches, tsl, and the other stuff mentioned and strainer bags (5gal size) are a must. 


Go spray some chit!!! Have fun with it and CLEAN THAT PUMP!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

lilpaintchic said:


> Rip that dang guard off!!! Those blades are wayyy better for plastic cuz they're sharper!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


You might be right. I just figured they made the same product and added a cheap guard to one.

Either way, the guard sucks.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

ParamountPaint said:


> You might be right. I just figured they made the same product and added a cheap guard to one.
> 
> Either way, the guard sucks.


Not tryin tp be an a55,but I know I'm right on this 1. Learned that one years ago. First thing I do when I get a new blade is it cut the guard off with a utility knife... There's a difference between a paper blade and a plastic one. That's why there's a guard on it. It's sharper and if I'm not mistaken, there are more teeth on the one for cutting plastic. Trying to use a paper blade to rip plastic is a PITA. Just gotta be a little more careful cuz they will bite ya! Try it! You'll never deal with that stupid guard again!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

If you don't have a bottle of krud kutter, it's great to have to clean your tip off from build up. 

A 3m pro masker is indispensable for masking. I use both 12" paper and plastic film of various sizes. For interior work it's typically 48" and 99". 

I like the masker blade that is supported on both ends too. 

I also use the 3m ta20 masker alot for both spraying and non spraying applications.

A variety of tips. Fine finish tips for trim. Make sure you don't buy any tips with an orfice size larger than your sprayer is rated for. Tritech fine finish tips are worth ordering online imho.



Honestly, a box fan or two and some 20" filters from home Depot. Good at clearing a room of overspray.

What you store your pump with is long debated here. If I'm using the pump for waterborne coatings I pick up some gallons of the marine antifreeze from West Marine or elsewhere that's the -200f rated polypropylene stuff.
It has anti corrsion properties and can be diluted and offer superior freeze protection. It's also cheaper and better freeze protection than a marketed paint pump fluid. 

The old school guys on here will say store with mineral spirits typically but kerosene/diesel and other oils have been suggested. If I was spraying oils I'd use mineral spirits. I'm trying to avoid loading my sprayer with oil. Ive sprayed bin and cleanup with ammonia for the bulk then flushed some denatured alcohol and no issues. 

A respirator is a necessity to. If doing a ton a spraying a sock for your head and tyvke suits are probably a good idea. 

A tool box/crate/something to store sprayer related items, a cheap pair of adjustable wrenches for gun filter service and maybe some harbor freight wrenches/Allens for any sprayer specific field repairs would be good idea. Cheap stuff that won't hurt if it walks but will get the job done in a pinch. 

You may or may not need some shields. I use the cardboard shield holder and have cut my own or bought cardboard shields. This depends on the job, masking done, interior vs exterior, level of finish required etc. They can help with overspray (for example spraying stain on a fence) and also help prevent you blasting or dry spraying wet work (for example a complicated hallway with alot of doors)


I also keep some of those cheap splice on bulb sockets for temporary lighting. Kinda not spray only applicable but useful. Some ideal twister wirenuts too. 

Finally when spraying trim Ill use a cheap home Depot clamp on light with a 1500lumen led flood light in like 3000k or daylight (4500k?) To side check coverage. Ill use this when doing patches and repairs too instead of a 500watt halogen work light.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I hope this thread isn’t going to be one of those where after picking all our collect brains clean of every morsel of information and advice, the op never returns to tell us the outcome of his purchasing adventure. :sad:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

RH said:


> I hope this thread isn’t going to be one of those where after picking all our collect brains clean of every morsel of information and advice, the op never returns to tell us the outcome of his purchasing adventure. :sad:


It's a disaster in the making because he'll take some yahoos's advice here and start spraying in a fully finished home. I don't know about some these painters...*why you lookin at me!*


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

RH said:


> I hope this thread isn’t going to be one of those where after picking all our collect brains clean of every morsel of information and advice, the op never returns to tell us the outcome of his purchasing adventure. :sad:


I've already told my wife that you're all probably gonna want a video of me trying to spray for the first time. It'll be the first time I do a very thorough search to make sure there's no cameras present, or microphones to hear me swearing. She's gonna be watching, I'm sure of it.

I don't even have the damn thing in my possession yet. Can't get there due to white outs over the weekend. Don't want to take time off early next week when I can't even use the thing yet.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I've already told my wife that you're all probably gonna want a video of me trying to spray for the first time. It'll be the first time I do a very thorough search to make sure there's no cameras present, or microphones to hear me swearing. She's gonna be watching, I'm sure of it.
> 
> I don't even have the damn thing in my possession yet. Can't get there due to white outs over the weekend. Don't want to take time off early next week when I can't even use the thing yet.



I smell a strong whiff of procrastination. lain:

And video be damned. I expect a lottery where five (at least) lucky winners get flown out and put up in a swanky hotel (all expenses paid by you) so they can observe your first attempt at spraying in person. Then they can all report back to PT and describe what really went down.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

RH said:


> I smell a strong whiff of procrastination. lain:
> 
> And video be damned. I expect a lottery where five (at least) lucky winners get flown out and put up in a swanky hotel (all expenses paid by you) so they can observe your first attempt at spraying in person. Then they can all report back to PT and describe what really went down.


Lol, look at the radar for the eastern shore of Lake Huron. No procrastination here, I can't even get out of my driveway this morning. If I could get to where this thing's at I would. Because then I'd be going by the wrecker to pick up a power window switch since my driver's sides stuck all the way down. I have no idea what the inside of my van looks like this morning, but I'm sure it's not good.

Did you know that when your power window switch goes, you can pay $15 for a new one online and wait for 1-3 weeks for delivery or go to a brick and mortar store and pay $100. That's robbery.

As far as swanky hotels go around here. lol. Good luck.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Gotta wonder if one of these tool boxes on wheels would be something one could use to haul these things around in along with all the other stuff you guys have mentioned? Might not be tall enough when you put in the little shelf compartment that goes on top.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Over thinking again, just get a regular 12 or 14" tool box and start with the basics. Something like that coffin would get in my way. I have been spraying for years and years and the tool box has worked well for me.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

kmp said:


> Over thinking again, just get a regular 12 or 14" tool box and start with the basics. Something like that coffin would get in my way. I have been spraying for years and years and the tool box has worked well for me.


Coffin! Love it! lol. Thanks kmp. I've got a few extra tool boxes out in my shed so I'm probably good to go.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

One other thing I always use is a 6x8 plastic tarp to set the pump on to box paint and keep the area clean. If I set up on concrete I use plastic under the tarp to back it up. Regular plastic on grass in the summer even for a few hours can burn the grass.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Wildbill7145, try to learn how to spray at the lowest pressure you can with out tail.
Hint, before I start to spray I set my machine at 1000 PSI and spray on a rose paper if I see a tail I will start to increase the pressure little by little until the tail is gone keep in mind to stay away about 10" to 14" when spraying try to move your wrist not your elbow most of the time. Be aware of your surrounding look for cars, houses, chairs, decks... 
Tip size is important learn them, lets say you have 311 tip the first number on the tip is the wide 3=6inch normally at 12" distance and the last two is the fan size how much paint goes out the higher the number more paint goes out. learn the different between the even and the odd numbers at the end of the tip even number has double orifice give you smoother finish.
In the set of three is the orifice size. A 13 or 15 or 17 is actually .013 in or .015 inches. The orifice size will be a factor in controlling the amount of paint coming out of the gun and this will change based on how thin or thick the paint is.
When you get use to spraying you want go back. I rather spray every time I get a chance

Hope this help a bit Dan.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Took the day off today to make a run up north and pick this thing up. It's all shiny! Came with a mail in coupon for either 3 RAC X ltx tips or 2 RAC X FFLP or LP tips. I think I've got some reading to do.

Funny thing was the store manager thought I was someone else and wheeled out this other poor thing that must have had a gallon of paint adhered to it. I said "Uh, that's used." He said "Yes, heavily." Thing must have been in for repacking or something.


----------



## paintguy80 (Feb 28, 2018)

Don't feel alone. I've been painting residentially for over 15 years, and just started spraying last year.


----------

